

Ask HN:  Python (turtle on a USB flash drive) - bavcyc

I'm helping with a 5th grade class and demonstrated Python Turtle a couple of weeks ago.<p>At this point I would like to set up a small flash drive to run Python and the turtle module (school's computers are locked down).  Ideally I could set this up to run on windows, macs and linux although most likely the former are all that the students will have access to.<p>Am I using the wrong search terms?  I've not located information on this.  I know that I can set linux to boot off a flash drive.  But is it possible to run Python from a flash drive?<p>Thanks in advance,<p>John
======
ErrantX
Yup absolutely!

<http://www.portablepython.com/>

------
cool-RR
Check out my PythonTurtle:

<http://pythonturtle.org>

